# tecumseh



## terry82 (Dec 3, 2009)

after reading some of the threads here on problems with tecumseh motors.some have said there is a problem with the factory .i have not heard what the problem is .can one of the members here inform me ?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

terry82 said:


> after reading some of the threads here on problems with tecumseh motors.some have said there is a problem with the factory .i have not heard what the problem is .can one of the members here inform me ?


There is no Tecumseh factory. 

Tecumseh closed down and sold out their assets for their small engine and transmission division in December of 2008.


----------



## terry82 (Dec 3, 2009)

thanks for the fast reply.had not heard that .so where do we now get parts for there engines?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Parts are still available through many dealers and distributors. Check your local small engine shop, partstree.com or Sears Parts Direct. Most common parts are readily available, there are parts however that have been discontinued


----------



## terry82 (Dec 3, 2009)

partstree is now in my favorites. thanks


----------

